#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Π.Δ. 108/2013 για την κατασκευή και συντήρηση Ηλεκτρολογικών Εγκαταστάσεων

## Xάρης

*Π.Δ. 108/2013 (ΦΕΚ 141/Α/12.06.2013)*

Καθορισμός ειδικοτήτων και βαθμίδων επαγγελματικών προσόντων για την επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα
της εκτέλεσης, συντήρησης, επισκευής και λειτουργίας ηλεκτρολογικών εγκαταστάσεων και προϋποθέσεις για την άσκηση της δραστηριότητας αυτής από φυσικά πρόσωπα.

----------

